# Bench Press stuck at 150kg 4 reps!



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Not me (i wish) but my younger brother is stuck at 150kg for 4 reps on the bench press. This sticking point has gone on for months now.

Any tips to break this plateau and get the weight moving up again?

Advice preferably from guys that lift a similar weight and have progressed past it :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Train the bench press with a narrow grip and hold the pause on your chest for 2 seconds before exploding up. Sets of 3 reps.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks con i'll pass that on :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I wasn't far off that weight earleir this year I had a similar problem getting past the 140kg for reps point.

I did a lot of reseach on using chains attached to the end on the barbel to add more weight as I had seen a lot of powerlifters using that method.

It improved my strenght after a few weeks but unforunately I stopped training.

I'd recommend your brother having a look into this and finding a local gym with the correct equipment.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> I wasn't far off that weight earleir this year I had a similar problem getting past the 140kg for reps point.
> 
> I did a lot of reseach on using chains attached to the end on the barbel to add more weight as I had seen a lot of powerlifters using that method.
> 
> ...


Yeah the gym we train at has chains as the owner does strong man competitions. Thanks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Adding a dedicated close grip bench press day worked wonders for my bench press,i was stuck at the same weight for afew months prior,my plateau was smashed almost immediately!


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

try upping the cals slightly as well as everything above


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

To be honest i dont know why im helping him as he shows me up every week on chest day 

Oh well im the pretty one with the abs :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Adding *a dedicated close grip bench press day *worked wonders for my bench press,i was stuck at the same weight for afew months prior,my plateau was smashed almost immediately!


Not sure what you mean here? Do you mean doing on tri's day or just doing

cgbp on its own for 1 day?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Not sure what you mean here? Do you mean doing on tri's day or just doing
> 
> cgbp on its own for 1 day?


Their own day tel,my push days are worked like this:

Mon-bench press

Thur-military press

Sun-close grip bench press

Wed-rotation begins again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Their own day tel,my push days are worked like this:
> 
> Mon-bench press
> 
> ...


Fvck, I'm really confused now:whistling:

I know you train for strength so am I correct in saying that these are the only

exercises you do on said day

I'm struggling to imagine what the rest of your routine would look like??

How many sets would you do, I presume you do very low reps


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would say think about mixing things up? do an incline instead of or before flat bench?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Fvck, I'm really confused now:whistling:
> 
> I know you train for strength so am I correct in saying that these are the only
> 
> ...


Heres my last shoulder day tel,i often do a 1rm attempt too about every 2 weeks or so,HUGE VOLUME:thumb:

*MILITARY PRESS*

Warmups

Bar x 8

50x4

80x1

100x1

*worksets 115k*

1, 4 (got a vid) pb rep weight

2, 2

3, 2

4, 2

5, 1

6, 0


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Drop back to 120kg and when pressing hold the bar on the chest for a 1 second count and then press back up, this worked for me cos it just makes all the muscles invloved a bit more explosive.


----------

